# Best Digital SLR



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

What cameras has everyone got then? Thinking of the Nikon D40x As seen on ebay!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I've got a D80 and a D300, but lenses are more important than the camera they attach to.

The D40 is a great camera for the money!


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

whats the budget? i use 30D looooovley cameera replaced by the new 40D


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Pentax K10D
A LOT of camera for the money. just been replaced by the 20D


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

Budget is £300 up to £500 for basic set up then possibly more later down line for more lens etc  another expensive hobby! lol


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

i`ve got the nicon D40x and love it mate


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Time to put up a fight for the Canon chaps - EOS400D for me.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Time to put up a fight for the Canon chaps - EOS400D for me.


get your  coat and  off:lol:


----------



## Matt T (Mar 31, 2008)

Ive recently changed to a 40D but had a 350D before. Great camera range and plenty of lens/accessories.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Shiny said:


> Time to put up a fight for the Canon chaps - EOS400D for me.


Another vote for the Canon EOS400D here :thumb:

As you've probably noticed, people tend to fall into either the Canon or Nikon camps. To be fair, the question of whether one is better than the other is largely irrelevant unless you're a pro as even with all the features each make and model has it still largely the skill of the person using it that makes the difference between a good and a great photo.

The other reason for this brand loyalty is once you've bought into one brand you tend to stick with it if you invest in extra lenses etc. as they will fit pretty much any camera (film and digital) from that manufacturer so switching means a big layout replacing all your kit rather than just the body.

Stunning photos Matt :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Buy one that you feel comfortable to use. Imo spend little on the body and invest in good lenses. Build your gear around your shooting style (I like shooting portraits with fast primes and rarely use my kit lens)


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

parish said:


> Another vote for the Canon EOS400D here :thumb:
> 
> As you've probably noticed, people tend to fall into either the Canon or Nikon camps. To be fair, the question of whether one is better than the other is largely irrelevant unless you're a pro as even with all the features each make and model has it still largely the skill of the person using it that makes the difference between a good and a great photo.
> 
> ...


I use nikon because i think it is the better brand, someone who uses canon will have equally compellig arguments as to why canon is better, but as said above, the difference in the two brands is absolutely tiny compared with the person operating it.

If people put as much time and effort in to criticising their techniques as they do the different brands of camera they would take photos that were 10 times better!


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

If your going to go for Nikon the D60 has just come out. Get that body and the 18-200 vr lens which is just fantastic. 

However i'm more of a Canon man myself. can't beat the 40d or the 5d (full frame is just awesome on the 5d) 

pro's tend to choose between canon and nikon depending on what type of work they do. Canons are known to be better for outdoor shooting where as nikons tend to be set up for studio shooting. Also canon are more focused for use with mac's where as nikons are with pc's.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> a D300


Worth the price? I love to have one but building up my lenses at the mo.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

CK888 said:


> Worth the price? I love to have one but building up my lenses at the mo.


Worth absolutely every penny! I can't fault it, the high ISO images are so clean with so little noise, you can get it for under a grand now which frankly is insanely cheap considering how much camera you get for your money.

But as has been said there is no point just going out and buying a camera like this and expecting it to produce miracles, buying a ferrari doesn't make you a good driver!


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

I got a Canon Eos1D Mk3 and a pair of Eos1Ds Mk3's, Lovely bits of kit, Another vote for Canon, best there is,


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Worth absolutely every penny! I can't fault it, the high ISO images are so clean with so little noise, you can get it for under a grand now which frankly is insanely cheap considering how much camera you get for your money.


Excellent I've seen a few high ISO pics and does look serious good.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

ADZphtg said:


> I got a Canon Eos1D Mk3 and a pair of Eos1Ds Mk3's, Lovely bits of kit, Another vote for Canon, best there is,


The biggest problem with the 1Ds mk III is the D3 is £2k cheaper and although doesn't have as many MP in reality the quality of the captures and the smooth tone gradients mean you can make prints of equal size any way. This is why a lot of canon guys are selling their gear and making the switch!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

CK888 said:


> Excellent I've seen a few high ISO pics and does look serious good.


I don't have any pics from the D300 on my laptop ATM, but if i rememberi will post some up tomorrow!


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

Ah but you don't get the canon quality glass using a D3 do you:speechles :speechles :speechles


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

ADZphtg said:


> Ah but you don't get the canon quality glass using a D3 do you:speechles :speechles :speechles


Again that will just come down to personal opinion!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> I don;t have any pics from the D300 on my laptop ATM, but if i rememberi will post some up tomorrow!


Cool:thumb:

Do you shoot with Nikon Pro lenses?


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

LoL, I can tell you are a Nikon user Mr Morgan!. I used both systems for a long time, Apart from Linhof or Schneider Canon is by the the sharpest. But each to his own i guess.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

CK888 said:


> Cool:thumb:
> 
> Do you shoot with Nikon Pro lenses?


I've got about 10 lenses but my pride and joys are:

50mm f/1.4
17-55 f/2.8
70-200 VR f/2.8

and am dangerosuly close to pulling the trigger on the 24-70.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

ADZphtg said:


> LoL, I can tell you are a Nikon user Mr Morgan!. I used both systems for a long time, Apart from Linhof or Schneider Canon is by the the sharpest. But each to his own i guess.


Well i know a few people who shoot canon and i'm yet to be convinced that there is anything more than the width of a gnats testicle between canon and nkion's best offerings and even then you have to be a serious pixel peeper!


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

Any other brands to consider other than nikon or cannon? my mate has a cannon d400 and its good, might be worth considering getting a cannon cause then we could swap lens to try them out etc? I am a bit of an outdoor photographer never really shoot much inside at all so should that push me towards cannon some more or does it not really matter to much at amature level anyway?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

AndyD said:


> Any other brands to consider other than nikon or cannon? my mate has a cannon d400 and its good, might be worth considering getting a cannon cause then we could swap lens to try them out etc? I am a bit of an outdoor photographer never really shoot much inside at all so should that push me towards cannon some more or does it not really matter to much at amature level anyway?


There are others which make seriously good cameras, but if you are gonna get seriously in to photography nikon or canon is where it's at!


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

I have been dabbling in photography and photoshop cs3 for a wee while now and getting really into it! Defo thinking of going for a SLR think it has to be the next step!


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Canon man here !! I currently have Canon 40D and a Canon 5D along with these lense canon 17-40 f4L Canon 24-70 f2.8L Canon 70-200 f2.8L Canon 100-400 f4.5-5.6L


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

I stepped into the world of D-SLRs at the end of last year and my Canon 400D has made it very enjoyable whilst keeping me on a steep learning curve. I find it very easy to use and the quality is fine for what I use it for. Still itching to get more experience and take better shots.

A thing to note is that 450D is coming very soon.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Arun said:


> I stepped into the world of D-SLRs at the end of last year and my Canon 400D has made it very enjoyable whilst keeping me on a steep learning curve. I find it very easy to use and the quality is fine for what I use it for. Still itching to get more experience and take better shots.
> 
> * A thing to note is that 450D is coming very soon*.


Already here i believe.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Already here i believe.


yes its already out, if any one is thinking of buying canon gear i have a good guy i deal with, also canon cashback is currently running so good incentive to buy now


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

MARKETMAN said:


> rmorgan84 said:
> 
> 
> > Already here i believe.
> ...


Yep, although significantly more £££ than the 400D, but it does have something that I was amazed to find the 400D (and a lot of other DSLRs) don't have[1] which is mirror lock up to allow you to use the LCD screen for shot composition.

[1] OK, so it does have mirror lock-up, but it's a bit fiddly and really intended for macro work, not repeated shots e.g. at a motor race or air show where you are shooting over the heads of the crowd.

Oh, and I'm pi$$ed off with Canon and their cash-backs - they had one on the 400D kit in August but I wasn't in a position to buy until mid-Sept. then the sods re-introduced it in October :devil: :devil:


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

400D with 18-35mm lens is only £309 at Tesco (LINK) after the £45 cashback from Canon. Your also obviously getting 359 clubcard points which if you use on their deals are worth £14.36 so in really terms the camera/lens is costing £294.64 - cant really beat that tbh.

Infact you can get a further £5 off this price from inputting a promotion code so that drops price down to a *£289.64* - don't think there's a cheaper price available!

Infact until 13th April you can get triple clubcard points so that £43.08 instead of the £14.36 which equates to *£215.92! * I'm seriously tempted!


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Best advice I can give is go into your local camera shop and have a play with the cameras in your price range and buy which feels right in your hands, after all if your not comfortable holding the camera your not going to use it  
I personally went for the Nikon D40x as I prefered the weight and size over the Canon 400D which was lighter and smaller.
Also have a look on www.talkphotography.co.uk it's a nice friendly forum like DW and has lots of good advise.
Have fun with what ever camera you buy, but remember it can turn into an expensive hobby just like detailing :lol:

Darren


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Another vote for the 400D, although if i was to buy again now, it'd be the 450D my money would be spent on, with the larger LCD, live view and a few more features :thumb:


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Canon user here - started with the 300D and now use a 30D ... one thing as has been raised above is that, when buying whichever camera body, make sure that you keep some money aside to invest in decent lenses - it is the lens that makes the camera, not the other way around.

(of course, you still have to have the talent to combine the two, which seems to be my biggest failing!!)


----------



## Matt T (Mar 31, 2008)

IMO, get to a camera shop and try both a Nikon and Canon in your price range. People prefer different things, they have different menu systems, and different feels, but whichever you choose it will certainly be very good quality. The only reason im a Canon man is i got a 350D first, and now im accustomed to it and have Canon lens'.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Don't restrict yourself to Canon or Nikon, there's a lot of other options out there too, 

e.g.
Sony Alpha
Pentax K10/20D & Samsung GX10/20 are the same camera
Olympus

You'll find we all think that our chosen brand is the best  So go and try a few out. If you're trying them for size, get then to put batteries in. Most places I went to wouldn't do this, so I moved on and bought from a shop that would.

I bought Pentax because it was the most intuitive (for me), was weather sealed, had features comparable to the 40D and D80 for a lot less money, and it meant I could use any K mount lens, yet still benefit from shake reduction (it's on the body) so I can now pick up some older lenses for peanuts (e.g. Pentax 50mm f2 prime for £25.00)

But you're needs will be different to mine, so go take a look at what's available, and buy what suits you, you're the one using it after all.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

JasonRS said:


> Don't restrict yourself to Canon or Nikon, there's a lot of other options out there too,
> 
> e.g.
> Sony Alpha
> ...


The pentax is a good camera, but there will come a time when anyone who is gonna get seriously in to photography will out grow it due to the lack of lenses and accersories the range has.


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for all your responses and help guys now a member of talkphotography as well hehehe, gonna get myself down the shop actually try out a few see what I think of them, but then prob purchase online as its cheaper! will try get down jessops this weeekend and let you all know how it goes!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

AndyD said:


> Thanks for all your responses and help guys now a member of talkphotography as well hehehe, gonna get myself down the shop actually try out a few see what I think of them, but then prob purchase online as its cheaper! will try get down jessops this weeekend and let you all know how it goes!


just dont ask them any questions except how much is it (and I bet they have to look that up ) as its like walking into Halfords and asking for recommendations on detailing :lol:

Another vote for Canon here - 5D with the F4 trinity of 17-40L, 24-105L, 70-200L and loads of lovely fast primes 

....but you're right to go and play with them and see what you like. personally i find the newer baby Canons are too small, but as I've used Canon for 20yrs the Nikon way of doing things is too alien to me, although their brand new cameras are awesome on paper 

Dont forget to check lens prices etc as IIRC the Nikon glass just seems to be a little pricier than Canon stuff. Dont rush and find one with what you want on it...then try and buy it at Warehouse Express :thumb:


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

Looking at the Canon 450D is it worth the extra cost over the 400D also I like the fact that it is SD Memory card as I have a few of these already but is CF the better memory of the two or is it much the same?

Another option is the Nikon D60 I was told this is the newer version of the D40x ?? I really liked the feel of this however the guy in the shop recommends the canon for newbie as its ease of use? What you guys feel advice?!


----------



## Matt T (Mar 31, 2008)

The Nikon wont be no easier to use, they both have the same manual settings and auto settings.

I dont think theres much between the 400D and 450D, the main difference is the bigger screen and live view imo, and memory is much the same whatever format.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Matt T said:


> The Nikon wont be no easier to use, they both have the same manual settings and auto settings.
> 
> I dont think theres much between the 400D and 450D, the main difference is the bigger screen and live view imo, and memory is much the same whatever format.


I believe that the 450D also has spot metering - the 400D doesn't


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah the canon vs nikon for ease of use is absolute crap there is no difference worth mentioning. i imagine the salesman has been down on his canon slaes this month and is trying to bump them up!


----------



## Black_Pearl (Sep 30, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Another vote for Canon here - 5D with the F4 trinity of 17-40L, 24-105L, 70-200L


The canon 70 - 200 L USM is f2.8


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

AndyD said:


> Looking at the Canon 450D is it worth the extra cost over the 400D also I like the fact that it is SD Memory card as I have a few of these already but is CF the better memory of the two or is it much the same?
> 
> Another option is the Nikon D60 I was told this is the newer version of the D40x ?? I really liked the feel of this however the guy in the shop recommends the canon for newbie as its ease of use? What you guys feel advice?!


Just come across a video review of the D60 Nikon on this site http://www.dslruser.co.uk/news.php (in the TV channels section)although I haven't actually watched it, so don't blame me if it's a crap video  useful looking forums too.


----------



## Matt T (Mar 31, 2008)

Black_Pearl said:


> The canon 70 - 200 L USM is f2.8


They do a F4 and a F2.8, both with or without IS


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Matt T said:


>


These are stunning! Is there a way to see full resolution ones somewhere, I would like to analyze them a bit as long term wise I am looking at DSLRs. Also, if you don't mind me asking, which lenses were used?


----------



## Black_Pearl (Sep 30, 2007)

ZoranC said:


> These are stunning! Is there a way to see full resolution ones somewhere, I would like to analyze them a bit as long term wise I am looking at DSLRs. Also, if you don't mind me asking, which lenses were used?


 * Record Version = 2
* By-line = xxxxxxx xxxxx

Exif IFD0

* Camera Make = Canon
* Camera Model = Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL
* X-Resolution = 240/1 = 240
* Y-Resolution = 240/1 = 240
* X/Y-Resolution Unit = inch (2)
* Last Modified Date/Time = 2008:02:18 12:38:26
* Artist = xxxxxxx xxxxx

Exif Sub IFD

* Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 1/800 second = 0.00125 second
* Lens F-Number/F-Stop = 45/10 = F4.5
* Exposure Program = aperture priority (3) <~~~~
* ISO Speed Ratings = 100
* Exif Version = 0221
* Original Date/Time = 2008:02:14 17:06:23
* Digitization Date/Time = 2008:02:14 17:06:23
* Shutter Speed Value (APEX) = 9643856/1000000
Shutter Speed (Exposure Time) = 1/800 second <~~~
* Aperture Value (APEX) = 433985/100000
Aperture = F4.5 <~~~~
* Exposure Bias (EV) = 0/2 = 0
* Max Aperture Value (APEX) = 3625/1000 = 3.63
Max Aperture = F3.51
* Metering Mode = pattern / multi-segment (5)
* Flash = Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
* Focal Length = 15/1 mm = 15 mm <~~~~~
* Focal Plane X-Resolution = 3456000/874 = 3954.23
* Focal Plane Y-Resolution = -1/1 = -1
* Focal Plane X/Y-Resolution Unit = inch (2)
* Custom Rendered = normal process (0)
* Exposure Mode = auto exposure (0) <~~~~~~
* White Balance = auto (0)
* Scene Capture Type = standard (0)


----------

